# Good enough to eat!



## WolverineX (Apr 23, 2011)

The missus showed me this on Facebook today - thought a lot of you might like it!

















































Not sure if I'm allowed to add a link to the Cake makers facebook page...?


----------



## WolverineX (Apr 23, 2011)

I'll take a chance and give them a plug then...:2thumb:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/North-Star-Cakes/204068076325127


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Very good, I wouldn't want to eat it!


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

thought it was real at first:lol2:


----------



## Revobuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

Cool cake. I remember my mum making me a snake cake when I was a kid.


----------



## WolverineX (Apr 23, 2011)

Hope it was as good as this one!


----------



## WolverineX (Apr 23, 2011)

Just saw it online - it made The Daily Mail newspaper today...
Fangs for the ssssponge cake, mum! Six-year-old has a birthday to remember after mother bakes snake-shaped treat | Mail Online


----------



## WolverineX (Apr 23, 2011)

This lady has been at it again....with a reptile theme...again, I am nothing to do with Northstar Cakes, just think she has a eye for detail. Very realistic!


----------

